# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام‌موقت

## popeye

سلام دوستان من شریف قبول شدم و توی اطلاع رسانی نوشته بود ۲۷ شهریور ثبت نامه. میخواستم بدونم ثبت نام موقت که بعضی جاها نوشته برای شریفم هست یا نه چون توی لطلاعیشون چیزی ندیدم

----------


## popeye

میشه یکی توضیح بده

----------

